# how to make your skin look extra smooth



## anaaliyahfan03 (May 26, 2007)

i went to the mac store today and the lady that sold my eyelashes and lipglass..her face was beyond smooth and silky...my man said my face looked flaky compared to hers...i use clean and clear moisturizer and nc45...evidently thats not good enough for photoshopped looking skin...help me please and tell me how to get that silky lookin skin...what makeup should i use?


----------



## lipshock (May 26, 2007)

Makeup isn't going to suddenly turn flaky skin into a smooth and silky canvas.  You need to begin with your skincare products.  And more than likely, you probably need to invest in a nice exfoliator (face scrubs, etc) and maybe, if it's that bad maybe even in an at home microdermabrasion kit.  To me, it just sounds like you need to exfoliate and adequately moisturize your skin.

If you are using an exfoliant of some kind, look into using a makeup primer before you apply your foundation, powder, whatever face products you use.  They contain ingredients that "turn" the face into a smooth canvas, allowing your makeup to glide on easier.  As well as, in some primers, shrink pore size and mattify oil/shine in certain areas.


----------



## kashleigh80 (May 26, 2007)

I agree!  As soon as I read your post I thought to tell you about exfoliation.  But you don't need to spend a lot of money!  I have been exfoliating using baking soda about once a week for the past 2 months and my skin has never looked better.  Yep, just regular ole Arm and Hammer (about 1 tbsp) and a few drops of water.  Rub it on your skin and rinse off! I used Clean and Clear for years, but recently switched b/c I realized it wasn't removing all my make-up.   Keep your skin clean, never sleep with make-up on, and moisturize moisturize moisturize.  Hope this helps!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 26, 2007)

What many fail to realize is that makeup is not a fix-all.  Before you can have great, smooth skin with makeup, you need to get a good skincare regimen going.  Since you mentioned having "flaky" skin and didn't mention any kind of diagnosed condition such as eczema or rosacea, I'm going to just assume you're a little on the dry side, so you should be cleansing with something to accomodate that.  A foaming cleanser will most likely contain detergent agents, which will make you a little more dry. I suggest a cream cleanser, which is great because the richer texture is great for removing makeup and many cream cleansers can be used on the eyes, so there's no need for a 2nd makeup remover.  Regular exfoliation will help to slough off the flakiness at the top layer of the skin.  Since we're assuming you're a little more dry, i would use a soft scrub once or twice a week.  I also agree with using a makeup primer, and I unfortunately don't recommend the MAC one. Laura Mercier has a great foundation primer, in an assortment of formulas.  I would try the hydrating or the original formula.  In a primer, you wanna seek something that fills in on the surface, nothing that's going to penetrate the skin because then it's not sealing off your pores from "drinking" your makeup products (which will happen if you're dry).

HTH, good luck!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (May 26, 2007)

oh no my skin isn't flaky..he just said it was flaky compared to hers..lol..like a joke..but i dont exfoliate my skin and i do need to look into that..i wash and moisturize but not like i really need to...thanks guys


----------



## Taj (May 26, 2007)

A quickie would be : pat on your foundation when your moisturizer is still wet.  Use a half wet sponge ( wet your sponge and squeeze all water out) to press in the foundation.  That would make your look more dewy !


----------



## GemmaAntonia (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_A quickie would be : pat on your foundation when your moisturizer is still wet.  Use a half wet sponge ( wet your sponge and squeeze all water out) to press in the foundation.  That would make your look more dewy !_

 
I do this quite a lot, i love how it looks, especially with mythology e/s on my lids, a bit of masscara and blusher. Looks lovely


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 26, 2007)

i find that the Natural MSFs make my skin look smoother


----------



## baby_love (May 26, 2007)

Origin's modern friction makes the surface of your skin super smooth.  it's like microdermabrasion.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (May 26, 2007)

thanks everyone..ill take all this into consideration


----------



## flowerhead (May 26, 2007)

Scrub and moisturise your face, and apply pressed powder after your foundation. MAC Select Sheer pressed is my favourite, it makes my face look very silky.


----------



## VioletB (May 27, 2007)

My two cents: Estee Lauder makes an unbelievable scub called Idealist Micro D.. (not recommeded for sensitive skin) It's a thermal scrub that heats up with water. They also make a product called Idealist that partners with the scrub. It's a serum you use under your moisturizer that evens out skin tone and also reduces pore size.  Makes you glow and your skin feel so soft!!  I also like Smashbox photo finish foundation primer. but sometimes it feels to silicone-y..


----------



## lara (May 27, 2007)

It's not just scrubbing, it's using an appropriate cleanser, the right toner, the right moisturiser, the right serums...

I'm moving this thread to the skincare forum, I think you'll get a more balanced and educated response there.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 28, 2007)

Definitely try out the Prep + Prime face, it always makes my skin super smooth. Try and see if you can get a sample.

And shame on your man for saying you're flakey!!!!


----------



## mommamacgurl (May 28, 2007)

Drinking alot of water has helped me. I take a big 64oz container and drink it all throughout the day and it has helped my skin out alot! Going to a spa and getting a facial once a month also helps me, at night i remove all makeup with olay daily facials and in the morning i use a gentle cleanser from the spa i go to, and of course i use a good moisturizer with spf. This is what works for me.


----------



## Jacq-i (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_And shame on your man for saying you're flakey!!!!_

 
That's what I thought the first time I read it!

But anyway, I agree with most of the posts. If I'm going to be home that day, I'll take my makeup off to give my face an extra break. I think it helps my skin a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck!


----------



## melaniumom (May 28, 2007)

Yup... what everyone else has said!  You have to start with a good canvas. The most important things are to cleanse, exfoliate and MOISTURIZE!!!

The best exfoliation out there that will give you the smoothest surface to work on is microdermabrasion products. They can be pricey, but you can buy the actual crystals and just use them with your usual cleanser or water for a fraction of the price.  Dunno if they sell them near you, but check ebay .... I'm sure there are other online places that sell them as well.

Another trick to getting a flawless look to your skin is to add a little shimmer to your moisturizer and/or foundation.  (something like glimmershimmer, skinshimmer, etc.)  Also, as someone else already mentioned, the MSF gives your skin a nice, smooth, flawless looking finish (as do the iridescent powders used VERY moderately).

The key really is skincare, though!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommamacgurl* 

 
_Drinking alot of water has helped me... at night i remove all makeup with olay daily facials and in the morning i use a gentle cleanser... and of course i use a good moisturizer with spf. This is what works for me._

 
 All of these have helped my skin become smoother as well. =)


----------

